# Movie songs in hindi font?



## Saharika (Feb 18, 2005)

It was said that asking url is not recommened in forum.
But i am forced to as it is some unavailable ,here are there,site(the site i am looking for) .So i hope if some body knows may help me.
Is there any site that provides movie songs lyrics  in hindi font.
May be as image file or after downloading font.
i didnt found one.
lots of hindi song in english but not in hindi.
Or
are there any software that can change that english font to hindi.
thanks,
saha.


----------



## cheetah (Feb 18, 2005)

No,I havent got any.

I dont think u will be able to find one.
Anyways why  u want it in hindi font.


----------



## hikapil (Feb 18, 2005)

This website provides you the lyrics in both english and hindi mode

*www.cs.wisc.edu/~navin/india/songs/


----------



## Saharika (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks Mr hikapil ,
but i found songs really old and the new movie songs has not been included.
Can any software so it.
change english to hindi.
Well they have image format.


----------



## hikapil (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Saha, 

I have found this site around 6-7 months ago and added to my Favourite Site listings.

The best way to find any website is to search either google or Yahoo.

I have also found the site when i am finding lyrics of one old song.
I didn't remember the name of the Song.

BTW, if I got any website which provide what U want, I will let U know.


----------



## Saharika (Feb 25, 2005)

hikapil said:
			
		

> Hi Saha,
> 
> I have found this site around 6-7 months ago and added to my Favourite Site listings.
> 
> ...


thanks,hope that will find soon


----------

